# Weil Mclain Boiler w/ 2 Zones



## HVACMatt_QSM (Jan 1, 2016)

Household has a Weil McClain Boiler with 2 zones for the first and second floor. 

Heat Only: Closed Loop Baseboard Heat

Zone 1: Thermostat Centralized
Zone 2: Thermostat in Master Bedroom

First floor warms up nice, as it's a centralized area with no doors. (Ex. Kitchen, Dining Room, Living Room). 

Second floor is bedrooms and bathrooms, and the thermostat is located in the Master Bedroom. Having problems with the rooms having bad TD from one room ice cold to one that's too hot.

No dampers or Zone Controller aside from solenoids coming from the supply of the boiler.

2 Questions;

A. Is it possible to jump the wires from the Master Bedroom Thermostat to a Partner Thermostat in the worst room, without confliction issues?

B. Is it better to relocate the thermostat to the second floor hallway? (Existing Install)

Thanks for taking time to read.


----------

